# Here at DVC Wilderness Lodge Villas with our kids--LOVE IT, and have questions???



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2012)

We have only stayed in 1 beds at VWL--several times, and so have our kids.  This particular unit is a 2 bedroom.  Are all two bedrooms this big?   This one has a much larger living room and an actual square table with four chairs. 

The unit is so nice.  Love it!  

We are near the elevators, in the round hall by the open area.  We are not down one of the narrow halls.


----------



## presley (Apr 22, 2012)

How does it compare to VGC?  They look so similar in pictures.

Also, can you walk to the campground from there?  Is there any reason anyone would want to?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sure, you can walk to Fort Wilderness easily enough from here.  Pretty walk, and we saw deer last time, and there are lots of bunnies, too.

We stayed at VGC last month, which seems so long ago now.  We loved VGC too, but the experience, and the units, are very different.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 22, 2012)

> Are all two bedrooms this big? This one has a much larger living room and an actual square table with four chairs.


No, they are not.  The 2BR we had last year was the "standard 2nd generation" design.

I'm guessing you might be in one of the "center" 2BRs, either X528 or X519.  Those have a very different physical layout.  Probably not that much bigger in total area, but the 2nd bedroom is probably a little smaller to make up for it.  In the "regular" 2nd Gen resorts, the 2nd bedroom is huge (with a lot of wasted space, IMO).


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 22, 2012)

I've only been in the standard 2BR units there.  They definitely didn't have a square table with 4 chairs.  It was the bench with a narrow table and chairs.

We just returned from VGC a couple weeks ago, and that was AWESOME.  The units were bigger and nicer than any of the Orlando DVC properties we've stayed at (besides OKW), and the proximity to the parks was incredible.  Nothing like walking right out into California Adventure, going back to the room for breaks, etc.!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad you are having a great time!  My girls and I will be spending our first week in June at Wilderness Lodge.  Since it will just be the 3 of us, we only have the 1 bedroom.  We have stayed there before and are looking forward to staying again.  When my husband and son join us, we will be moving over to SSR.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 23, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I've only been in the standard 2BR units there.  They definitely didn't have a square table with 4 chairs.  It was the bench with a narrow table and chairs.
> 
> We just returned from VGC a couple weeks ago, and that was AWESOME.  The units were bigger and nicer than any of the Orlando DVC properties we've stayed at (besides OKW), and the proximity to the parks was incredible.  Nothing like walking right out into California Adventure, going back to the room for breaks, etc.!



We are going to VGC in November, sounds great. Before anyone gets excited I used my DVC points, it's not an exchange. 

We only had a standard 2br at VWL also, same size as the other 2brs. The dedicated 2brs at Vero Beach are a bit bigger also. Kitchen has a better layout and a round table with 4 chairs instead of the bench and narrow table.

We just did Wyndham Old Town Alexanria for spring break, huge 2br unit with a pantry in the kitchen and a proper size table with more than enough room for the maximum occupancy. Yep I was sitting there making the VGC reservation online and thinking why can't I have a real table at DVC(unless I book a Grand Villa).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2012)

> I'm guessing you might be in one of the "center" 2BRs, either X528 or X519. Those have a very different physical layout. Probably not that much bigger in total area, but the 2nd bedroom is probably a little smaller to make up for it. In the "regular" 2nd Gen resorts, the 2nd bedroom is huge (with a lot of wasted space, IMO).



We are in 3528, if I remember correctly.  I need to look at the door, but that is what I remember from memory.  It is in the center and not down one of the long halls.  Impressive unit.  

We had to call for a blender last night.  Kitchens are so sparse at Disney resorts.

Pina coladas in Orlando is a new one for me, but the kids wanted some too, and I sure am not going to argue.

They aren't kids.  :rofl: We are going to Biergarten for lunch.  It's the only dining reservation I made for this trip.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 23, 2012)

> They definitely didn't have a square table with 4 chairs. It was the bench with a narrow table and chairs.


If I remember correctly, of the four 2nd Gen resorts, "regular" VWL 2BRs have the small round table, as does BWV.  SSR and BCV have the bench.


----------



## cory30 (Apr 23, 2012)

We have stayed in a "regular" two bedroom a few rooms down the hall from the elevator and the room location that you are currently at. I found the room you are currently in (I think we may have been one floor up) to be fabulous. The living room was much more open and spacious and the square table with four chairs was very nice. We were also looking out over the pool area and had nice views with windows (and deck) on two sides of the living room. From a size standpoint, the closet in the master bedroom of this unit was much smaller than the "regular" two bedrooms that we had stayed in previously but everything else seemed as large or larger.  

This room spoiled my family so much they are "disappointed" when we don't get it and get assigned another room.


----------



## 6scoops (Apr 23, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are in 3528, if I remember correctly.  I need to look at the door, but that is what I remember from memory.  It is in the center and not down one of the long halls.  Impressive unit.
> 
> We had to call for a blender last night.  Kitchens are so sparse at Disney resorts.
> 
> ...



Please post a picture, if you can.   Never stayed at VWL,  you've got me so curious now, I will have to request a room like that when I finally get there.   Enjoy the pina coladas!


----------



## brigechols (Apr 23, 2012)

We stayed in 3556, down the narrow hallway, in a dedicated two bedroom. Our room had a small round dining table and a breakfast bar.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 23, 2012)

bnoble said:


> If I remember correctly, of the four 2nd Gen resorts, "regular" VWL 2BRs have the small round table, as does BWV. SSR and BCV have the bench.


Now I'm not sure I remember right.  They all sort of blend together now.  Other than OKW, I don't remember anything notable about the kitchens / dining areas at any of the DVC properties we stayed at.  They were all smaller than normal timeshares.  VGC had a slightly bigger bench table, but that's the only exception (other than OKW) I remember.



Twinkstarr said:


> Yep I was sitting there making the VGC reservation online and thinking why can't I have a real table at DVC(unless I book a Grand Villa).


OKW is the one big exception.  It's like a normal timeshare -- spacious, full kitchen, icemaker, regular table, etc.  Although it's the oldest property, it isn't at a park and is a bit further away, that makes it one of our favorites.

You'll love VGC.  It's not as big as OKW, but it seemed slightly bigger and nicer than the Orlando units to me.  And the location is just awesome.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 23, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Now I'm not sure I remember right.  They all sort of blend together now.  Other than OKW, I don't remember anything notable about the kitchens / dining areas at any of the DVC properties we stayed at.  They were all smaller than normal timeshares.  VGC had a slightly bigger bench table, but that's the only exception (other than OKW) I remember.
> 
> OKW is the one big exception.  It's like a normal timeshare -- spacious, full kitchen, icemaker, regular table, etc.  Although it's the oldest property, it isn't at a park and is a bit further away, that makes it one of our favorites.
> 
> You'll love VGC.  It's not as big as OKW, but it seemed slightly bigger and nicer than the Orlando units to me.  And the location is just awesome.



We are looking forward to it. I haven't been to DL since 1995 ish. My parents visited DL right after it opened and actually met Walt Disney.


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 23, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> We are looking forward to it. I haven't been to DL since 1995 ish. My parents visited DL right after it opened and actually met Walt Disney.



Rumor has it his ghost is still there!


----------



## Becky (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so jealous. We love that resort. Of course we love all the DVC resorts. 

Have fun.

Becky


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 24, 2012)

We stayed here once also and loved it.  We also have enjoyed all the dvc resorts we have stayed in.

Have a great time!


----------



## tgropp (Jun 1, 2012)

*The rooms 2519,2528,3519,3528.4519,4528,5519 and 5528 at the VWL are all located in the rotunda, are 2 bedroom units and have the larger living room area. They are so nice and it is nice to leave your room and be in the lobby. The rooms ending in 9 have a beautiful view of the pool area.*


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh....only 21 days until check in here.  As luck would have it, our plane lands at 2 pm and President OBama is speaking at the Contemporary at 2.  Hopefully we won't get stuck in traffic heading into Wilderness Lodge, but I got a feeling he will probably be finishing/leaving as our Magical Express bus heads that way..........am hoping that they either take him out round the back of Magic Kingdom or take him out by making the right at the light and pass by the T&T and Poly.


----------

